# What are you smoking - Jan 2008



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have been pretty busy so I havent had much time to smoke so far this year. I did take the time on Thursday night to grab a Don Diego corona and enjoy it in the hot tub.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Gee, did you have to force the hot tub to let you in :lol:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Cigars, guns, and disdain for Hillary Clinton; you are my kind of people!! My first cigar of 2008 is a Cuesta Ray Centro Fino. My dumb ass lit it at 1 pm; this is a bit early for a smoke that is a bit more powerful than the standard Cuesta Ray. I was going to do a writeup, but it would be absolutely useless to anyone as I have never tasted cocoa, coffee, leather, cedar or any of that stuff in a cigar. Having smoked cigarettes for most of my life probably didn't help.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Welocme Salty! Nice smoke and smoker!!!!!!! :lol: 

Rick... that Ruger looks awesome too!!!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

olsaltybastard - Nice G23! I had that exact same Glock until I traded it in for my current Sig. The G23 never failed me and was a great piece...in the end it just didn't quite fit the role I needed/wanted it for. I will likely get another in the future though as I gotta admit I miss it.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

No Cool Gun picks today but I had a Gran Habano 3 Siglo for breakfast !!! and a 5 Vegas Miami for luch which I must say was top notch, and another great Pepin blend. I am meeting Andy whitefish this evening and havent decided what to roll with Maybe Padron Aniversary Maddy hmmm decisions decisions.... 8)


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Pelo De Oro and Hoyo Excalibur Merlin so far today.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Just had a RP 1990. Nice smoke!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

5 days in and still nothing. Can't shake this damn cold.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice Glock and very good cigar OSB. I love the Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown. Da' Cycle got me started on them in a blind taste test. Check it out.

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... sc&start=0

Also, if you like those babies you should check out their club. A lot of the BOTLs here belong.

http://www.jcnewmancigarclub.com/site/i ... &Itemid=28

Check out here for some of the goodies you get when you join.

http://cigar-review.com/index2.php?opti ... sc&start=0


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I had a Rocky Pattel OSG that Toby hit me with, it was very relaxing as I smoked it and watched my reef tank.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I stare at my reef tank for hours on end; though sometimes I fall asleep after 15 minutes.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

nice tank


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Very Nice OldSalty. Mine is a 210 Gallon SPS tank. 

You on reefcentral at all?


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Yep. old salty is my handle (the administrator took out the "bastard" portion.) 


My tank build thread is on Reef Aquarium Guide. RAG is the Cigar-Review forum of reef tanks; low membership, friendly people, zero arguments, and solid advice.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

As an old diver, I love those things! Just beautiful!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

As an avid scuba diver myself, I would like to assure you that diving is MUCH less expensive!! Even if you need to fly to Fiji or Bora Bora.


I'm off to purchase some more singles the the smoke shop. Thanks for the ideas on this thread.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a really good CAO Gold Maddy &, in honor of Cycle, a La Gloria Cubana Wavell....It was damn good too!! Great Cigars, Great Company (James the Hat), & Great Fun!!! All makes for a Great Night!! Hope everyone else had as much fun.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just got back from the local B&M....smoked another good Joya De Nicaragua, tried out the Antano 1970 this time. Yummy!!

Edit: **Update**

After a roasted Pork shoulder dinner, I finished the evening/weekend off with a relaxing Trinidad Churchill.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I tried out an Olivia Serie G (guessing the Special G size of 3.7"x48). I smoked about half of it and tossed it. It felt like sandpaper on my tongue. It was harsh and reminded me of a cigarette. It smelled like one, but I don't smoke cigarettes, but this is how I imagine them.

Followed it up with a Punch. I love them and it saved my day. It was a balmy 60 out today. Can't wait for the next 2 days, supposed to be in the 70's. I will definitely have one each day if it is that warm.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Which wrapper is the "G"?


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Last night I had a discontinued Oliva upon Andy whitefish's suggestion which I must say was very good, and A Perdomo 1991 Vintage which was just so so. Good flavor just not very complex.. It was rather boring. Today I had an AF Don Carlos #4, a 5 Vegas Miami, and a RP1990. 

I wanted to try one of those fonsecas gifted by Andy but I am waiting until I get a chance to take a pciture and post them in all of their glory.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoying a nice 5 vegas miami after a weekend of playing soldier..... very nice cigar jimmy! thanks!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had a 5Veags "A" torp tonight that was bombed to me...but to be honest, I don't remember who gave it to me at this point cuz I've had the crap bombed out of me lately :lol: Regardless, it was a tasty smoke and I enjoyed it while playing pool at the bar with Michele. A good evening.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

We had a party at the local shop for the owner today. Very nice afternoon. Good food, drink, smokes and Football. 

He gifted the New ERDM Olvidados to all that came. It is an excellent smoke and a MUST TRY.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

After having a nice curry chicken dinner, I ended the evening with a Macanudo Robust. To be perfectly honest, it was very boring. About 1/2 way through it, I found myself smoking it for the sake of smoking it rather than the enjoyment. It wasn't horrible or anything, just a very uninteresting smoke. What you eat can have an affect; maybe I should try one after eating something less spicy.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I agree that what you eat can affect the smoke.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

WEnt to my favorite Eye-Talian restaurant Friday night and besides the EXCELLENT food, I enjoyed a couple of smokes in thei rsmall, but cozy lounge.

A Cammy...Mmmm I picked this one up at Blooms on Friday...










I was preparing to toast this MX2, but it got too late after tasting all the Orange Cello....So I am saving it for later this week...


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

CRider said:


> I agree that what you eat can affect the smoke.


That a macanudos are not know for being great complex cigars. They are always kind of boring in my opinion.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I agree...I think they're generally good for guys that are really new to cigars and you want to start them out on something really mild. They worked with a buddy of mine and he's now moved on to RP Edge Lites 8)


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Agreed, never had a good Macanudo. RP Edge Lites are pretty tasty though!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I don't think they're bad...I just don't find them interesting. Little flavor, not very complex. Just a very basic cigar with very little character to it.


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Last night I had a Cuba Aliados Short during the Amazing Race. These things are little treats, they don't take long to smoke, it's so short, at 4" it almost didn't let go of the ash.

Had a Fonseca Cosaco on Friday night, very good for a low-end Habano.

New Year's night it was a Trinidad Reyes
and on the Eve a Partagás Lusitania.

It's been a good year so far.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

CRider said:


> I don't think they're bad...I just don't find them interesting. Little flavor, not very complex. Just a very basic cigar with very little character to it.


It's reassuring to know I'm at least on the right track.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's freakin' Sunny and 67!!!!!!!!

So...I'm an enjoying a Gurkha Fuerte on the patio at work...Man I have it rough... :roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

67! WTF's up with dat?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

olsaltybastard said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they're bad...I just don't find them interesting. Little flavor, not very complex. Just a very basic cigar with very little character to it.
> ...


:lol: I dunno bout that...just cuz I agree with you may not support your argument much depending on who you ask! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Stan: I am not sure what the wrapper was since my wife bought it for me and I don't know enough about the leaf to give you a name. It was a light tan/brown color. I tend to like maduro's and this wasn't even close to that.

I just looked at the wx for home (work in DC) and it is saying 72 down in Fredericksburg. Can't wait to get home and have a cigar outside after eating dinner.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

CRider said:


> olsaltybastard said:
> 
> 
> > CRider said:
> ...


Obviously, you have exquisite tastes most likely refined by centuries of carefully selected genetics. Good enough for me!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, my cough cleared up so I finally had my first smoke of 2008.

a robusto Perdomo Reserve Champagne. One of my favorite mild cigars. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I too strongly dislike the Macanudo's. I think they are the Bud Light of cigars...if that makes sense to anyone. And that is not supposed to be a slam on Bud Light.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Anton said:


> Well, my cough cleared up so I finally had my first smoke of 2008.
> a robusto Perdomo Reserve Champagne. One of my favorite mild cigars. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


Hell, I may just smoke this evening to celebrate the fact that you've finally shaken that cough and was able to smoke!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

JAX said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my cough cleared up so I finally had my first smoke of 2008.
> ...


tomorrow, I will celebrate your celebration for me.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> JAX said:
> 
> 
> > Anton said:
> ...


Awww.... hell..... you KNOW I want in on this....

I'm going to go smoke "something".... now to celebrate Anthony.... celebrating Mike..... celebrating....... uummmm...... something.......

Yeah.... not sicky-poo......


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I got home around 1800 tonight and it was 68 out. I hurried eating dinner (which was very good and waiting on a plate for me when I walked in the door) and settled outside on my rocking chair. My wife was with me, I had a glass of lemonade and a 5 Vegas Series A. I love this cigar and was looking forward to a nice relaxing evening talking about possible new jobs for me (my billet here was cut and am going to be getting a new one soon). 

Then my 5 year old daughter came outside to tell us "something". She saw me smoking a cigar and told me it smelled like bacon. Of all things, she chose bacon to describe the smell. She proceeded to tell me she could picture herself relaxing in a hot tub, smoking this cigar, and eating bacon. She has an active imagination. I then sent her back inside to get ready for bed. She kept trying to come out to give us both hugs and kisses, just to be able to smell the cigar. I am going to have to keep my eye on her.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Temperature is 58 degree and humidity is 65%.

I am smoking an H Upmann Vintage Cameroon Belicoso from 3/05, with a cup of green tea.

Life is good.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Record high 57 yesterday and I had a 5 Vegas 2007 Limitada.

Today is supposed to be ra ecord breaking 65.... I have to figure out what to have tonight.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, might hit 70 here today. By the time I'm done with dinner, it'll have cooled down a bit but I'm gonna sit out on the back porch and have a cigar.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Monday night is was about 65 degrees at 6 PM, so I grabbed that absolutely fantastic Fonseca Cubano Limitado and a Christmas Ale that Andy Da Fish sent me and went out on the deck with the Icelady.

Thanks brudda... that was an awesome stogie that I probably would never have tried.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I have the day off so that means a pancake breakfast with a Don Diego corona to celebrate that LSU victory. Its going to be 70 here today, so I took the cigar, coffee and Washington ComPost out to the deck to enjoy.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Iceman said:


> On Monday night is was about 65 degrees at 6 PM, so I grabbed that absolutely fantastic Fonseca Cubano Limitado and a Christmas Ale that Andy Da Fish sent me and went out on the deck with the Icelady.
> 
> Thanks brudda... that was an awesome stogie that I probably would never have tried.
> 
> http://imageshack.us


That is my current Favorite smoke!! I sent Andy a few and I guess he likes them too.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sorry I have no camera to post pics like some of you other guy's. Which are great by the way, I love looking at them. Yesterday I had the following:

1) *Gispert Box Pressed Maduro Toro *- Good tasting but the burn sucked really bad. This was the second of these that I had tried and neither would burn even. It's so uneven that it makes it a hassle to smoke. Very bad canoeing.

2) *CI Original Cuban Churchill *- Pretty nice medium body smoke for the money. I thought I picked up slight vanilla taste a couple times about half way through, but it was not like a flavoring was added. Just hints of it in the smoke? No issues with it.

3) *Don Tomas Cameroon Collection Robusto *- Very nice smoke. I really liked this one. Nice medium smoke with a little pepper at the beginning and I also picked up some earthiness at about the half way mark.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm about to light up a CAO Eileen's Dream Petite Corona to go with my cup of coffee.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Python said:


> I'm about to light up a CAO Eileen's Dream Petite Corona to go with my cup of coffee.


Ewwwwwww.... :|


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Madmike said:


> Ewwwwwww.... :|


LOL. Well I also like pipes and will occasionally smoke a flavored cigar. But I do prefer more full bodied cigars now with some spice to them. I only will smoke a flavored one early in the day. :lol:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

During the game I had a lovely El Rey del Mundo PC from 1998. Ten years have been kind to these. I hope the three or four I have left last ten months. It'll be difficult to stay out of them.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Excuse me, waiter? There appears to be a hair in my cigar.


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

A necessary evil for the evening! Cinqo Vegas #1 and a 10 year old Irish Malt Liquor!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evening I went with a Plasencia Reserva Organic...










This was a very good mild-med cigar. Would definately smoke this one again.....


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep...Bill got me started on those Cubano Limitado's. Thanks!! I smoked all those a good while back!!! Rick, glad you liked it...wait til you try that Vintage!!! and I am going to ignore that next post of yours celebrating LSU's drubbing of my Buckeyes!!  :lol:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

We have a little mini herf every Tuesday...(with drinikin.....excuse me typing) I smoked a very well mannered Gurkha Black Puro tonight and a Torano Reserva Selecta....another well mannered smoke. Two good sticks...paired with right much Jim Bean and Ice. 

hehehehe.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

had a RP Vintage 1992 last night.. didnt care for it too much... about to blaze up a RP Fusion


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Only smoked 1 so far this year, a Punch Gran Puro churchill.

It was delish !


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Had a 601 Maduro that has been in the hummie since I was in Florida in April... DAYUM!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoying a rp r4 during the first half of the colts game


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Nothing Friday, got wrapped up helping my buddy put up his new 60" Plasma. As easy as this is to do he managed to drag it out for hours. 

Saturday night was my second blind review for Kevin. I'm anxious to see what it was because I enjoyed it. (Sorry, can't say anything more, you'll have to wait for the reviews to be posted)

This afternoon I'm wrapping up the last blind review.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I ended up have a nice 2007 Vegas Limited last night it was good.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> had a RP Vintage 1992 last night.. didnt care for it too much... about to blaze up a RP Fusion


I will be more than happy to take any remaiing ones off your hands!! 

Let me know what you like and we can swap!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I had several cigars... But the one worth reallu mentioning was a great gift from Andy the whitefish. Had the Casa Torano Maddy and it was very very good. Great draw, perfect burn, and awsome flavor... It was so good me and Acesfull went in halfsies on a box wooo hooo !!!!!!!1


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Tonight will either be a KY Gentleman stogie or an LFD Lancero. I'm leaning towards the Lancero - I gave one to my friend and he said it was phenomenal.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> I had several cigars... But the one worth reallu mentioning was a great gift from Andy the whitefish. Had the Casa Torano Maddy and it was very very good. Great draw, perfect burn, and awsome flavor... It was so good me and Acesfull went in halfsies on a box wooo hooo !!!!!!!1


Glad you liked it!! I figured you would, they are pretty damn good!! :dude:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a CAO Cameroon lat night taking out the garbage and walking my pooch. I really like those.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

We got a gift Certificate for Boston Beanery and wanted to try it. It's a great place - like a TGI Fridays or Appleby's type of place. I chose the Prime Rib Sandwich and a COLD Sam Adams Winter Lager. Mmmmm Mmmmmm. Great combo.










I polished off dinner with a JR's #4 Maduro while shooting a 620 during my Tues night bowling league


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I had one of my favs last night Sol Cubano Conn. It was as always a very tastey and enjoyable cigar.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

LFD Double Ligero Lancero :smile:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Weekend included an El Rico Habano and.......an unbanded, unidentified belicoso, not a Montecristo #2 becuase the wrapper was too dark. 

Last night was a Trinidad tasting at the local shop, got the Connecticut Broadleaf Maduro which was decent, but well overpriced at +/- $12

Then followed it with a Rocky Patel Sungrown petit corona. That was righteous good.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Today was a classic 5 Vegas and tonight I am going to try one of the Greycliffs I got out of a sampler pack. I hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I just HAD to try the Gurkha Triple Lig from the trade with Crider. Mmmmm ! I like IT!! Damn YOU Chris  I ALREADY have the Gurkha Appetite....my line is one deeper... :roll: 

Thanks!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sweet! Glad you liked it man! They're hard to find...none of the B&M's around me can get them at all anymore. I've only managed to snag em on c-bid a few times.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cleaning out the garage.... with an H-Uppman...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Cleaning out the garage.... with an H-Uppman...


By the looks of that garage I'm assuming you meant to post that you had smoked a box of H-Uppman? :lol:

Nothing but love for ya bro!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Jax and it was great chatting yesterday,,,,,, prayers for your puppy are still in my heart.

Yes Rick, the Man-cagve is much better.....

and so are these fine machines with crisp-clean-synthetic-oil and filters... the BMW already wants to blow me.....

AWAY!!!!!!......... so smooth!

http://imageshack.us

damn it's hot with a long sleve T-shirt..... gonna have to go topless tomorrow when I walk the yard.... :shock: :shock: :shock:

:???:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoying another R4 corojo.. i love these things.. i hope the maduros are just as good!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Thanks Jax and it was great chatting yesterday,,,,,, prayers for your puppy are still in my heart.


I appreciate it that C-Man - it was great talking with you too, glad things are working out for ya on your end.

Break, break

This evening I opted for a Gurkha Nepalse Warrior. Never had this line before. First impression: Pretty good smoke. It carried some nutty and coffee flavors with very mild spice. There was also something floating around in the background I detected, but for the life of me I can seem to pin point it. Anycase, I'll definately explore this line some more.









*Edit - Inserted pic from Cell Phone*


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Wednesday I had an awesome Fonseca from Da Fish...



and after removing snow for a few hours on Thursday I enjoyed a Casa Torano.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Rick, glad you liked it Brother!!! I just love those Vintages', one of my top ten smokes!! I have been trying to spread the word to all my bro's. So everyone watch out..... :twisted:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

tonight's lineup is an Ashton VSG Robusto and then a Casa Torano Torpedo... im starting to think im the only one that smokes here nightly


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I had a AVO signature Robusto today. I posted a review here a while back and I stand by it. I have a few boxes of these and everytime I decice to bust one of these I out I am happy. The draw is perfect, burn perfect, Great complex flavors that run from creamy, and earthy all the way to a very distinct black liquirice taste towards the end. Solid A smoke.


O yeah and Acesfull about your comment about you are the only one who smokes here nightly. You better check with Micheal the Cycle about that statement. Come to think of it Toby, Rick, Denny, Madmike, They all might take exception to that also. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

yummy...... smokes....

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Those are some very nice looking smokes and pics cman.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

those perdomo habano corojos look tasty


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

That's an ESG, right. Shoot, I know the rep and I haven't even had one yet!
That Perdomo Habano is in my regular rotation.
I will see my Ashton buddy on Wednesday. I'm thinkin' a San Chris is in my future..........


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Newby said:


> Those are some very nice looking smokes and pics cman.


Thanks Newby.....

And Stan.... this was the second one I smoked and was much better than the first.

But at $25 a pop..... lasting almost an hour...... is about a buck every 2 minutes,,,,,,, 50 cents a minute,,,, I guess i never looked at smoking that way until this cigar...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah. Way outta my price range, but ya gotta try one, right. I find the VSG's quite tasty.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Yeah. Way outta my price range, but ya gotta try one, right. I find the VSG's quite tasty.


The ESG is smoother than the VSG, IMHO.

You like them strong babies,,,,, so I'm sure you'd like the VSG better anyways......


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The San Cris, being a Nic puro, has a little kick too!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Mmmm...San Cristobal *drool*


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Dayve said:


> Mmmm...San Cristobal *drool*


 Picked up a few last night and will be smoking one today


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

smoking a la aurora robusto.... its pretty good... hey jimmy get up here so we can smoke


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Enjoy, fellas. I MAY get out of here a little early, so I can have one when I get home. 
And, I'm only working till 3 tomorrow, so 1 or 2 after that!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Other than one I had this week for the Kentucky cigar review, it's been about a week or so for me :sad: I'm taking a few buddies out tomorrow night for cigars & maybe a few drinks. Not sure what I'm gonna have yet, it's gonna be a tough choice or two :lol:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

RP - Edge Lite

First one I've had and I liked it alot. Smooth flavor with a bite to it.

overall a B


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Went with another Gurkha line this evening, Double Maduro. Definately gonna smoke a couple more of these though before making a final assessment.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had A Padron 1964 Maddy tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was very very very good. I also had a Dona Flor Selecao. The Dina flor is a must try smoke. I bought it because it had a cool band and was only 4.50. I thought i would give it a whirl. It knocked my socks off. Great complex smoke. Perfect construction burn and draw. After smoking it I googles searched it, and CA gave it a 92 rating. Not bad for a 5 dollar smoke.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

James... a GREAT SMOKE!!!!!!!

I smoked this while wishing I was up north smoking with your 3 asses....



8)


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycle.. It was 13 degrees here. We were wishing we were down south smoking with you. Sweet shot by the way... What the hell is that cigar it is freaking huge !!!!!????


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Cycle.. It was 13 degrees here. We were wishing we were down south smoking with you. Sweet shot by the way... What the hell is that cigar it is freaking huge !!!!!????


An Aldtos.... something or other.... FREAKING HUGE!!!!!!!!

but I hear that all the time.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:roll:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> James... a GREAT SMOKE!!!!!!!
> 
> I smoked this while wishing I was up north smoking with your 3 asses....
> 
> ...


Awesome pic Michael! I'm gonna have to try to get some decent pics here...I hate my camera though :sad:



Cycleman said:


> ....but I hear that all the time....


Uhm, Michael??? Love ya like a brother, you know this...but you know they're talkin bout the head on yer shoulders when they say that, right? :hmm:

:lolat: :kicknuts: :woohoo:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

They were??..... well...... ****'em,,,,, :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice pics once again CM. That stogie is huge!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> They were??..... well...... ****'em,,,,, :lol:


I dunno that it'd change their mind but, if that's what yer into, go for it buddy! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CRider said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > They were??..... well...... ****'em,,,,, :lol:
> ...


reminds me of the joke.....

"Have you ever had a puss'wa streched around your head....?"

"Why no.... never,,,,,"

"What,,,,, where you an ass-whole baby!!"....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Deseo by Toni Borhani last night. It was a pretty decent smoke. Cedar notes kept coming and going and LOTS of pepper-iness on the back of my tongue and throat.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It was 4 degrees this morning but luckily it hit 2 digits this afternoon....

I've given up cigars for a least a little while until I can go out and still feel my toes after 5 mins... :roll:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Halfway through one of the perdomo habano's i got from jimmy last night.... i now know what my next two box purchases are... i need my humi i just ordered


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Nubbing an ESG 21 Year Solute (robusto). Wonderful cigar.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Took a break from my household chores (off today) to sit out back, enjoy a Hoya de Mont. and watch the birds at our feeder.

A bit brisk out, but very relaxing none the less.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Some of us are clearly not as fortunate to be able to smoke outside today...  
I have the day off too and at 11 this morning the temperature here was 16.5 degrees. So, after I get some chores done around the house I am headed over to the B&M for a couple of cigars.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

It is really cold here as well. I'm glad I smoke in my house.
I had a Black Pearl Toro last night. It was not a very good smoke IMO. It had a very tight draw and I made it a little past the half way mark before I gave up, and the taste was pretty one dimensional with no interesting flavors. Kind of like a drug store stogie to me, where it just tasted and smelled "like a cigar".
I also had a Bohemian Red Chisel. It was a decent smoke that could probably benefit from some extra time in the humi aging.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I am actually smoking a pipe today with my coffee. I just had the urge :lol: .


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Whatcha havin' in the pipe? I might settle down with some 2004 Across the Pond later tonight :smile:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Dayve said:


> Whatcha havin' in the pipe? I might settle down with some 2004 Across the Pond later tonight :smile:


It was some 2006 Samuel Gawith Sam's Flake. It was tasty, tons of crystal's on it. I haven't tried ACP yet but I really like Frog Morton. If you smoke some, let me know how it was.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

It's fantastic. It has the now discontinued Syrian Latakia in it, so if you enjoy Syrian, it's definitely something you should try. Fader's often has older tins for sale, I've picked up several 2004-2005 tins from their Towson store.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a CAO Black while watching American Gladiators....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I watched American Gald's also.... Hulk lives about a half a mile from me and is just a great guy!

I even tried out for them in 1990...... but didn't even get past round one. Such a whimp I am!

BUT!!!!!!........ I did have a nice smoke tonight thanks to Didier......

Thank you my long lost friend...... hope you are well!!!!

http://imageshack.us

Love to you and your hunny! *(NOW GET YOUR ASS BACK TO FLORIDA!)*


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pic CM! Those stogies look like silk and I love the pistol.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Python said:


> Great pic CM! Those stogies look like silk and I love the pistol.


Thanks bro... I love it 2! Colt, stainless, 45 acp........ nice!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Haven't smoke anything in about a week due to sore throat. Will try again tomorrow.



I like AK-47s and revolvers for obvious reasons.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I only had a chance to have one cigar this weekend. I went & played in my first Texas Hold-Em tourney at the bar down the street. Free buy-in, top 3 get gift cert's to the bar so it's nothing real serious. I've played a bunch with buddy's, but nothing with a lot of people and I figured I'd get my ass really handed to me. I ended up coming in 4th out of 24 :shock: I really couldn't believe it. Bein my first tourney, I was really excited so I wanted a good smoke to go with it...I finally broke out that beautiful Cohiba that Michael sent me a few months ago. Michael, once again...thank you so much for a wonderful gift, it was an outstanding smoke and was certainly worth the wait. I've got one more that Stan recently sent me...I'm gonna let that one sit for a bit too, just to let the anticipation build for that one too :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Forgot to post this last night but I smoked just over half of a Torano Exodus 1959 Silver... I couldnt finish it something didnt taste right. I liked its cedary taste but seemed like there was something sweet in the finish I didnt like. When I learn all the right termonology to use I'll be able to describe this better.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Yesterday and last night I had:

1) CAO Flavors - KarmaSutraSplash Petite Corona. It smoked harsh and I did not like it.

2) Gispert Box Pressed Maduro Toro. It was pretty good, but nothing to write home about.

3) Fidalgo ***** Corona. It was an OK smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

started with a CAO Cx2 but had unraveling issues from where I cut it.... so i grabbed a Graycliff Profesionale Blue PGX Toro... liking it so far

*edit* this graycliff is fantastical!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I've only smoked two so far this year, a Punch Gran Puro, churchill and a original release Padilla Obsidian, and have to say the Punch was by far the better smoke.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## pistolero-cr (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice pic & nice Colt Cycleman. I have an XSE like that myself ( added Novak night sights & Wilson grip safety, but stock besides that). Runs like a top and drives tacks. Can't beat a good 1911. SWEEEET!
The pistolero.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

lineup for tonight....
Current Smoke: 5 Vegas Miami
On Deck: Graycliff Profesionale
In the Hole: R4 Maduro (Might not get to this one)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I got out of a meeting early today which gave me the chance to stop in at the B&M and have a smoke. I tried out a Bolivar toro maduro (I think this was my first Bolivar) and liked it quite a bit. Not a bad smoke at all. I really can't wait for Spring...this 30F weather is really cramping my cigar smoking :sad:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:smoke:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Tonight...Drew Estate Chateau Real......followed by a TTT Trinidad.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evening I enjoyed an Oliva Series O at the cigar tasting event my local B&M hosted.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

finishing up this graycliff now.. I think this is my favorite cigar i've had yet


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I had to go back to work tonight and am suffering cigar withdrawl symptoms. On Tuesday afternoon I went to the B&M and started with a Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown. Then the La FLor rep came in and was passing out some outstanding La Flor Dominicana Coronadas. These were CA magazines #2 cigar for 2006, and it was fantastic. Then after dinner I grabbed a Don Diego corona and headed to the hot tub to relax. All in all it was a good cigar day... :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had an Onyx Reserve. I really like them a lot.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

With a little help from my "friend", I enjoyed a San Cristobal Robusto last night. Is it possible these have gotten better? The draw was spot on and the flavour seemed to be richer?! Maybe just hit me at the right time!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last Sunday, I tried a Perdomo Habano with a corojo wrapper. Nice cigar, but tasted like it could use some aging. What's with Nice lately, putting huge labels on smokes??


I will give the Perdomo Champagne a try this weekend.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

C-man, How'dja like the Titan? Worth it??? Inquiring Gurkha-whores..I mean minds want to know!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> C-man, How'dja like the Titan? Worth it??? Inquiring Gurkha-whores..I mean minds want to know!


it was WAY better the second time around. Totally enjoyed it!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonight is a Padron 1964 Anniversary box pressed torpedo


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Tonight is a Padron 1964 Anniversary box pressed torpedo


If I may hazard a prediction....your best smoke YET...tell me i'm wrong.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

denfinately a favorite... my fav two are probably this padron and those graycliffs ive been smoking.... Now im starting to like these damn expensive brands..... But I still love the R4 and REO and both of the 5 Vegas I've tried ("A" and Miami).

Soooo Padron 1964 No.147409 is up in smoke....


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

To cold out for anything. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> denfinately a favorite... my fav two are probably this padron and those graycliffs ive been smoking.... Now im starting to like these damn expensive brands..... But I still love the R4 and REO and both of the 5 Vegas I've tried ("A" and Miami).
> 
> Soooo Padron 1964 No.147409 is up in smoke....


I am sooo Glad to hear that..... When do you want to split a box so i can finally afford those damned things

O yeah today I had a 5 vegas A on the way to work and a Dona Flor Selecoa on the way home. I will be breaking my no smoking in the truck rule for the rest of the winter. With the damned smoking ban and the 7 degrees outside I have little choice if I actually want to enjoy a cigar.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

The usual Tues night thang...bowling for dollars (well not dollars...) Enjoyed a Gurkha Fuerte while we PUMMELED the other team... :lol:










602 series...I have the high game...working the high series.. :roll:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a CAO Italia last night.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Smoked this one as a tribute for Ace (aka: Icemans' next target) earlier this afternoon: :dude:









Graycliff Expresso Robusto

Although a bit chilly out it was still a very enjoyable and relaxing smoke right down to the very end.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

That Graycliff sure looks good. Worth it?? The only other one I have had was the G2


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> That Graycliff sure looks good. Worth it?? The only other one I have had was the G2


If you're a fan of expresso, coffee and cocoa blends then this is a must try cigar. It's what I would call a smooth yet somewhat aggressive cigar with hints of spice.

I picked up a 5'er of these awhile back on CBid for a great price.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I got home from work a few minutes ago, and having my Friday night smoke.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I enjoyed a Ghurka Legend last night.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> That Graycliff sure looks good. Worth it?? The only other one I have had was the G2


I have had a few graycliffs but that was a long time ago. YOu can get them at a good price for singles on c bid if you want to try them without breaking the bank too much. I think I got a couple for 7 bucks each the other day.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Fuente Vintage last night followed by a Gurkha Genghis Khan. Both great smokes that I enjoyed a lot.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Last night, the Icelady and I enjoyed a taste of Jim Beam, while I grabbed a Snake Dog IPA and a Gurkha Fuerte and went to the hot tub.



On Saturday morning, I took a break from chores to enjoy a Santa Damiana and read the paper.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

olsaltybastard said:


> I got home from work a few minutes ago, and having my Friday night smoke.


OlSalty~! Very cool photo! Is that an old colt?


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> olsaltybastard said:
> 
> 
> > I got home from work a few minutes ago, and having my Friday night smoke.
> ...


Nice model 10, S&W, I always liked the tapered bbls on the .38


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Gispert Box Pressed Maduro.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Went for dinner with Michele at a local brew-pub (Appalachian Brewery....this may be an option for a meal during the April Herf btw), then sat at the bar to enjoy a RP Sun Grown while we waited til it was time to go see "I am Legend". I was looking forward to this one and it didn't let me down.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yesterday I had A don Carlos #2 on the way to the casino and as a victory cigar on the way back I had a San Cristalbol or however you spell it.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

It was just too nice of day to be inside so I took a break from my 1/144 scale Seawolf Submarine to enjoy a RP Fusion.










This is the first fusion I've smoked and I have to say it was pretty tasty, right down to the nub.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Lineup for today:
Currently Smoking: Tatuaje Havana... good smoke but not burning too evenly

On Deck: Cohiba Red Dot
In the Hole: Probably another Graycliff Profesionale


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Right now I am at the half way point of a CI Legends Purple label. So far it has been a very smooth tastey cigar. It is a bigger ring than I am used to(54) but I like it alot.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i got a few of those today in my graycliff sampler.. the wrapper was extremely oily and it got me excited


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> i got a few of those today in my graycliff sampler.. the wrapper was extremely oily and it got me excited


I don't think you'll be disappointed. Looks like you got the same sampler I did. This is the first that I have tried out of this sampler.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

you gotta try the blue label they are fantastic... im going with a crystal (white label) tonight

then a red and then maybe the legends if i have time


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Finally got all my reviews done & am now enjoying a Coors Light, a little Tom Petty (Wildflowers for those interested), My all-time favorite smoke...a Griffin's Fuerte, & a nice warm-front passing through Ohio. A great combo!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm smoking a Macanudo Robust Hyde Park. Not as robust as I was hoping. It is labeled a med-full, but I would say mild-med. To me it is mostly medium but sometimes gets a little mild. I bought this because I tried a robust portofino and it had quite a bit of spice, but the hyde park I'm smoking barely has any spiciness.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

if you like spicey i recommend the graycliff crystal.. had one earlier and it was yummy


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

JAX said:


> It was just too nice of day to be inside so I took a break from my 1/144 scale Seawolf Submarine to enjoy a RP Fusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike... Great cigar. I love the RP Fusion. Can you post a picture of the submarine? I love seeing scaled down models of ships and planes.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Rick - Sure will. I'm in the process of painting the hull and doing the decals, once completed I'll post it.

This evening I went over to my neighbors to enjoy some nice conversation and a smoke.









Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a Bolivar with FM tonite along with some Jamacian Blue Mtn, pea bean coffee.

I'm tring to get FM to post up ! 8)

This is my only smoking buddy, here in Humboldt.

And Folks, yes, he is another Fuente Ho !!! :shock:

This was his first Bolivar ! 

http://imageshack.us


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Had a Bolivar with FM tonite along with some Jamacian Blue Mtn, pea bean coffee.
> 
> I'm tring to get FM to post up ! 8)
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with being a fuente ho :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I enjoyed a La Aroma De Cuba while grilling some steaks for my kids. The wife was at a meeting.










*Dinner is SERVED!!* Baby rib eye, salad and whole beets..and a Saison from the Yards Brewing CO.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

RyJ Red Label last night. It was so so. Pretty Label Though.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That is one good looking meal Sparhawk. The pic is making me hungry :hungry: . I had a Gispert Churchill last night.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

My boss smokes those Gispert churchills on occasion, How do you like them??


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> My boss smokes those Gispert churchills on occasion, How do you like them??


They are a decent smoke for the money. Not a lot to write home about. There were some slight hints of pepper-iness fading in and out, but was pretty much a one dimensional smoke. Not great, but not bad either. My rating was a B+ based on the price of the stick which was $2.22 each/$11.10 for a fiver. If it had cost more than that I might have rated it between a C+ and B-. It is definitely one of the better "cheaper" smokes I have had. Keep in mind that I'm a newbie and am probably missing out on a lot of the subtleties of the taste.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I really like Gispert a lot. Nice milder smoke. Great spicy taste. I like both the Natural and Maduro wrappers.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I am currently nubbing an excellent Pueblo Dominicano, drinking a Coors Light, & listening to Ronnie James Dio & the rain bouncing off the metal roof of my garage!! The roof that the 60 MPH wind gusts are trying to rip off....


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Like a Rainbow in the Dark 


It was 70 this early afternnon, by 5:30 it was 25 out, and now it is 15, not smoking anything today.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend last night. It was a very good smoke. I liked it a lot.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Burned a Brazilia Box Pressed Last night. mmmm good.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Iceman said:


> I really like Gispert a lot. Nice milder smoke. Great spicy taste. I like both the Natural and Maduro wrappers.


What size do you smoke? I did not pick up on any spicy taste on the one I smoked. It was a Churchill. I heard that different size cigars can taste differently. I have smoked the Maduro as well and I liked the taste from the Maduro better than the Natural. It was the first Natural wrapper Gispert that I have smoked. I will smoke a few more. I smoked it late at night after dinner. Maybe under different circumstances the others will taste different.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Python said:


> I had a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend last night. It was a very good smoke. I liked it a lot.


I forgot about those, used to like them in the petit belicoso size.

thanks for bringing those back to my attention !


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Love those Gisperts, Ice! Think I'll light up a Griffin's Fuerte tonight, courtesy of Iceman Rick :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Had a 2hr drive to the Columbus office today so I enjoyed a Cuesta Rey Belicoso No. 11. I loved this cigar - great burn, perfect draw, nice flavors and went perfect with a dark roast and vanilla cream coffee. The ash held for over 3 inches even while I was driving :!: I'll definately smoke this one again.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Cycleman, another sweet picture :bowdown: You manage enough great shots to make main page material for a lot of sites - but we're all glad you choose this one :wink:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


>


I know you made a new years resolution to smoke more and enjoy life but.................. I think this is taking it too far. What the hell were you tinking here :lol: Pretty cool shot non the less. You are certifiably crazy though. Just so you know :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very cool picture Michael!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Took a break from the glaycliffs and went for an Olor Fuerte and it is fantastic


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

To end the month I stuck with Greycliff because I enjoyed the Legends so much. Tonight I chose the G2. It did not impress me much. Rather bland. I had no trouble putting it down.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

To accompany my Macnaughton Blend(cheap Canadian Whiskey), I torched a Gran Habano Corojo #5 and a Felipe Power Torp tonight. Both Excellent smokes. I have really enjoyed the Gran Habano Sampler I won a while back on Cbid.

I hope this post finds you all doing well. I am much better. Had a rough couple weeks waiting on some test results....but they turned out to be good results...so I am thankful tonight.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Madmike said:


> To accompany my Macnaughton Blend(cheap Canadian Whiskey), I torched a Gran Habano Corojo #5 and a Felipe Power Torp tonight. Both Excellent smokes. I have really enjoyed the Gran Habano Sampler I won a while back on Cbid.
> 
> I hope this post finds you all doing well. I am much better. Had a rough couple weeks waiting on some test results....but they turned out to be good results...so I am thankful tonight.


Glad to hear you are ok..... And just in time for your bday bombings


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Humor me, fellas. I don't get to do this too much, so I'm gonna lock 'er up! Go ahead and start a February one!


----------

